# would this be a good first table saw?



## dcar76 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm trying to make my virgin excursion into the world of wood working. I need some good advice. Am I better off buying a brand new table saw or should I keep checking craigslist for a used one. Money (as with 99.9% of everyone else) is an issue. And if a used one is a better option for me, how do i know if the used one is a good deal. There are some (o.k., a lot) people that try to sell their used stuff for next to new one prices:thumbdown:. For example a saw these on craigslist: 

http://providence.craigslist.org/tls/2200030086.html
http://providence.craigslist.org/tls/2200405728.html
http://providence.craigslist.org/tls/2189774360.html

Are they worth it or should a save a little longer and go for a new bosch 4100-09 or something in that range.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Those are all portable jobsite saws that are fine if you have a tiny shop or need to move it from location to location, but they do have some size, performance, and reliability disadvantages compared to a full size cast iron saw with a belt drive induction motor. 

Is there anyway to fit a saw like this one in your shop? They come up for sale pretty regularly in our area in the same price range as those you've listed. It's heavier and more stable, smoother, quieter, has a larger table surface (especially in front of the blade), is more feasible to repair, and can accept many standard upgrades and accessories.


----------



## Twoodsr (Feb 7, 2011)

*First saw purchase*

I looked at the CL photos of the saws you are looking at and I hope that you have not jumped up and bought one of these yet?
The reasons being are #1 the prices are too high for this type of saw, regardless of the name on it. If you do your home work, you will find that many of these direct drive portable table saws are the same, ie. Craftsman, Delta, Jet, Dewalt ect, ect.
I would look for a "contractors" saw that is in the price range of $ 150.00 or less, in short, more bang for your buck.
These types of saws can not handle alot of hard work and you will spend more to repair one then to buy one new. Look before you leap


----------



## dcar76 (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't have much room in my basement for a bigger table saw at this time. I'm guessing my projects, to start, won't be anything crazy (hall tree, toy box, book shelves,etc.). As my skills develop and if I really enjoy woodworking, then I'll upgrade the table saw and the space it'll go in. 
I've been looking at used saws on CL for a couple of months and the ones in my size range are overpriced IMO. I'm not trying to be cheap, but I'm also don't want to get burned. So if who were me, would you save up to buy a new one or keep waiting for a reasonable used one.


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

If you are after a contractor type saw you could pick up a Craftsman all day long for 100-125. And have money left over for blades or wood. :thumbsup:

That Makita seems waaaaayyyyy over priced. The Jet wouldn't be bad if it was a little cleaner. Looks like she was a bit abused. JMHO.


----------



## dcar76 (Feb 7, 2011)

I thought, from what people write on forums like this, that craftsman was not a good brand to get. Am I wrong for taking those peoples word.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

dcar76 said:


> I thought, from what people write on forums like this, that craftsman was not a good brand to get. Am I wrong for taking those peoples word.


 
I use two older Craftsman TS's exclusively.

Great saws. :smile:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

dcar76 said:


> I thought, from what people write on forums like this, that craftsman was not a good brand to get. Am I wrong for taking those peoples word.


Everyone's got their favorites and goats, but sometimes people react more emotionally than factually, and things get skewed (...and perpetuated). Things aren't as simple and absolute as all bad or all good. It's far more beneficial and accurate to evaluate each tool on it's own merits, and not make guesses based on familiarity with another unassociated tool. Sharing a logo in this day and age doesn't necessarily correlate to comparable quality or designs. Craftsman has a very broad range of tools and definitely has some clunkers in their lineup, as do most brands, but they've also had many good tools over the years, and still have several very viable tools. In this case, saw type is more important than brand name IMO, and with any luck, it's a saw you'll be buying and not a brand name. With that said, a full size cast iron contractor saw has several advantages over a portable jobsite saw, and the Craftsman contractor saws are reasonably good examples of full size cast iron contractor saws. 

The saw shown above is made in the USA by Emerson. It was a predecessor to the Ridgid contractor saws made between 1997 and roughly 2007, and they share many interchangeable parts. The brand name loyalty game can fool you sometimes. :huh:

If you think a jobsite saw is the best choice for you, the Bosch, DeWalt, and Ridgid are typically regarded as the top 3 in this field....Makita and PC portable saws are also reasonably well regarded. The Ridgid seems a bit high, but it might be worth a look if it's nearby....if it's in good shape, you could make an offer or ask what they'll take for it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I really think, space allowing, you'll be much happier with a small contractor style belt driven saw. 

I've never owned one myself, but craftsman does make a saw like this that I'm sure would do all you need and more at this point. I suffered through a direct drive black and decker fire storm saw for almost a year when all I had was a small basement to work in... 

Spend your money smart, I found a grizzly 1022z on craigslist for $125 not long ago... Hell of a deal!... Too big for your needs, but you get the idea... Time is your friend, be patient...


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I also work in a very small basement shop. Space is an issue but buying a junk saw isnt a fair trade for saveing space. The frustration from not being able to make accurate cuts and fighting the fence and small size just isnt worth it. I just upgraded to a much larger Grizzly hybrid that isnt here yet. It will take up a lot more room but I'm tired of dealing with junk tools. IMO you should start with a contractor saw. You'll be much happier than with any of those portables and the space trade will be well worth it. I cant wait till my saw gets here and I have to carry my pos portable saw back up to the garage!!


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

You don't have to have a table saw at all to get started (they didn't have electricity way back when after all)

If your certain you want a table saw it's not like you're getting married for life here, and besides divorce is easy these days.

I'm a beginner.... if you were my clone (with exact same expectations and goals) then I would say the important thing is to get started on the learning curve, so if you have identical goals/expectations buy either style if the price is right and the unit is in good condition. I found a direct drive benchtop CL saw in good condition at a decent price before I found a contractor one. It does a fine job cutting pine, ply, and small sticks of oak/maple up to an inch. The important thing is that it is in good condition. If you start cutting bigger harder stuff or discover you really are going to stick with the hobby longterm you can always upgrade. An unexpected benefit of what I ended up with is that I can easily take the saw out of the basement shop when I'm working on the house and would like a TS in the same room.

Have fun! Be safe! Budget for dust control


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

The people talking about craftsmen not being good are talking about craftsmen table saws made after 1997 many of the used craftsmen contractor saws on cl going for 125 and below were made befor 1997 I have one from 1991 and it is great


----------

